# Cyp. reginae plus; remsen bog in adirondacks(1)



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, this is a bit late being posted! I'm just now getting caught up on my flower pictures. In mid-June I went to Remsen Bog (a rich fen actually) with a few people to check out the showy ladyslippers. A new native orchid recruit came along as he had never been to this area and wanted to see the showies and all the rest. They were in full flower, and this year proved to be a banner year for them at least at this spot. There were also very nice bog candles (orchid), grass pinks, rose pogonias and loesel's twayblades in flower. Also some shining ladies' tresses and large padleaf orchis, and some goodyera tesselata leaves

lots of pictures, part 1 here and next post will be part 2.....





..




bog candles; left with crab spider capturing a bumble bee




..




bog candles




..




left pic reginae party under the tamarack, bog candle trying to crash 




..




showy ladyslippers; right pic small spider lurking in right foliage




..





wish it were this time of year again!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

Great pictures here too!!!!! Do you intend in working for National Geographic??? The pic with the spider and the bee is very rare... I love spiders!!! They are the most spectacular of the invertebrates on land! Thanks again for sharing!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 6, 2008)

great photos; this is really a chance to have these gorgeous slippers growing in one's neighborhood!! Is this place that everyone knows about?? Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2008)

I would be happy to make some money taking pictures....

biothanasis, crab spiders are very common on tall orchids especially the bog candles. A few years back I saw a hummingbird moth sitting still on a bog candle; I've never seen a hummingbird moth sit still before especially on a sunny day (only time they come out and move around) so checked it out. Turned out that a crab spider was lurking on the orchid and was holding onto the moth! When I approached for a closer look it dropped the moth. On the ground were two other moths that it had already caught and eaten.

talk about fast food with drive up service! 

jean, many people do know of that spot and are allowed to go through and see the orchids, but the owners live right next door so nobody messes around. it does get tromped up quite a bit but amazingly enough it doesn't seem to affect the orchids. this year I saw maybe the most orchids of almost all kinds here though people have mucked through for a good number of years


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

Lucky you!!!! Almost two weeks ago I happen to be infront of a fight against a wasp and a spider! Unfortunatelly I did not have any take-a-picture equipment with me, because I was returning home from the sea!
The spider was amazing, with a belly stripped in white and open green (and some black) and legs black-blue with white knees! It was standing defensively against the wasp, which was black with redish wings and was wandering above the spider! I rushed home, but when I returned to the crime scene.... there was nothing...!
Who knows, next time I might be lucky!!!


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2008)

Ah... got the timing thing now! Excellent.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2008)

:clap::clap: Lovely photos of the cyps & bog candles!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2008)

Interesting story & photos.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 7, 2008)

:clap: great photos and I agree, great stories too!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks, I'm glad people like reading about the trips. I know most people wouldn't want to have to deal with the mud, rocky roads, bugs and all that, so this way they can see what is out there


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 7, 2008)

I definitely want to go with you next year...please let me know when you are planning a trip...it is not too far for me.

I know a spot on the edge of the lake, in the Pharaoh Wilderness Area that have quite a few but I normally get there too late in the season


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm definitely coming up next year. I'm in the middle of ordering some cyps so maybe you can come to the Bleeker street fen in NYC next year!  Thanx for posting


----------

